
Mercedes Is About to Unveil an Entire Fleet of Electric Vehicles - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-05/mercedes-to-challenge-bmw-tesla-with-four-car-electric-lineup?cmpid=BBD080516_BIZ
======
ams6110
I absolutely credit Tesla for showing what an electric car can potentially be,
but I think the competition is about to hit like a Tsunami.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Which is exactly what Elon Musk has said he is trying to make happen.

